# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  آذری جهرمی: امشب شب تلخی برای کلاهبرداران است

## Cristiano

وزیر ارتباطات و  فناوری اطلاعات با انتشار توییتی اعلام کرد، مردم با استفاده از یک کد  دستوری می‌توانند مبلغی که شرکت‌های ارزش افزوده از آن‌ها کسب کرده‌اند را  مشاهده کنند.





،  وزیر ارتباطات و فناوری اطلاعات با انتشار توییتی اعلام کرد، مردم با  استفاده از کد دستوری #۶*۸۰۰* می‌توانند مشاهده کنند شرکت‌های ارزش افزوده  در این چند سال، چه مبلغی از آن‌ها کسب کرده‌اند. وی همچنین اعلام کرد،  کاربران می‌توانند شکایت خود را از طریق پیامک به شماره ۸۰۰۷ و به‌صورت  کاملا رایگان ارسال کنند.

امشب شب تلخی برای کلاهبرداران  است! پول‌هایی که برای شرکت‌های ارزش افزوده در این چند سال از شما کسب  شده را با #۶*۸۰۰* می‌توانید ببینید. شکایتی هم داشتید لطفا از طریق پیامک  به ۸۰۰۷ بفرستید. کاملا رایگان! برای خانواده نیز انجام دهید کمکم کنید  حقتون رو بگیرم.


وزیر  ارتباطات پیش از این نیز پایان‌دادن به تمامی سرویس‌های ارزش افزوده را  وعده داده بود و سازمان تنظیم مقررات و ارتباطات رادیویی با انتشار  بیانیه‌ای برای تمام اپراتورها، توقف عملی سرویس‌های ارزش افزوده را آغاز  کرده بود. با شماره‌گیری کد دستوری اعلام‌شده از سوی وزیر ارتباطات پیغامی  داده می‌شود که می‌گوید، نتیجه طی ۲۴ ساعت آینده از طریق پیامک اطلاع‌رسانی  خواهد شد. اگر شما هم بعد از شماره‌گیری کد دستوری اطلاعاتی دریافت  کرده‌اید با ما و سایر کاربران به اشتراک بگذارید.

----------


## artim

این وزیر عدم ارتباطات خودش سلطان ارزش افزوده هست
خدمات ایشون:
طرح ریجستری و گران کردن گوشی و سوددهی برای سهام دار مخابرات
افزایش نرخ اینترنت و کاهش حجم
مسدود سازی تلگرام
خرید چن صد لپ تاپ با ارز دولتی....
و.....
با این کارنامه میخوان نامزد انتخاباتی رییس جمهوری هم بشوند

----------


## Zahra77

:Yahoo (50): 
من طرفدار کسی نیستم 
ولی بعد اینکه ایشون وزیر شد چند ماه متوالی قبض موبایل بابام صفر هزارتومن اومد
چون ماه های قبلش ازش اضافه تر گرفته بودن رو قبضا!  :Yahoo (21):  
بعدم طرح رجیستریو تقریبا بیشتر کشورا دارن
تلگرامم که مال قوه ی قضایه بوده دستورش  :Yahoo (4): !

----------


## sami7

ایشون جهرمی و همشهری من هست ؛ من شخصا ب عنوان یک هشمهری هزار تومنم قبولش ندارم خیلی پارتی بازی کرده مخصوصا خیلی پولا از بیت المال برا بسکتبال خرج کرده و ایشون عاشق این رشتس و ب خاطر همین برا این رشته خیلی هزینه میکنه 
دوم اینکه رفته ویلا ساخته جوری که مردم اون روستا پدر بیامرزی بهش میگفتن که از وقتی این اومده تو روستاشون دکل ایرانسل و همراه اول اورده و خط دهی موبایلشون بهتر شده!!!

----------


## artim

> من طرفدار کسی نیستم 
> ولی بعد اینکه ایشون وزیر شد چند ماه متوالی قبض موبایل بابام صفر هزارتومن اومد
> چون ماه های قبلش ازش اضافه تر گرفته بودن رو قبضا!  
> بعدم طرح رجیستریو تقریبا بیشتر کشورا دارن
> تلگرامم که مال قوه ی قضایه بوده دستورش !


طرح ریجستری نه طرح شیشه کردن خون ملت گوشی قاچاق وارد میشه با یکی دو میلیون پول ثبت میشه اگه دلش به حال ملت میسوخت به یک دهم این هزینه ثبت میکردن گوشی هارو
مال قوه قضاییه بود اما وزیر میتونست جلوش وایسه چرا اینکارو نکرد

----------


## mehrab98

> با این کارنامه میخوان نامزد انتخاباتی رییس جمهوری هم بشوند


تا وقتی امثال تو بهش رای میدن چرا که نه ^__^

----------


## Alikashi

و باز هم پروژه ی تبلیغاتی برای وزیر جوان...
پروژه تبلیغات انتخابات رو خیلی وقته شروع کردند.
*هشتصد# خیلی وقته وجود داره!

----------


## mohammad1397

این از بدنه وزارت اطلاعات اوردن و کردنش وزیر

----------

